# What kind of gloves are you buying?



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been going through gloves like underwear. Just curious if that's just how it is or am buying inferior gloves. I've tried all different brands and types from $9.99 to $69.99

A pair that won't have holes in the fingers in a week....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dont know the brand, they are doeskin ropers. Dont wear gloves much, my grip could shale off the edges of brick. Lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't use the gloves, don't worry your hands will thicken up soon.
Man hands:whistlingyea


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

I have grossly callused hands. And I don't wear gloves too much. 

Putting down a subfloor yesterday and I guess i got a weird batch of screws, I had about 10 little metal shavings embedded in my fingers


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Dont know the brand, they are doeskin ropers. Dont wear gloves much, my grip could shale off the edges of brick. Lol


Oh yeah?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wells something or other I believe is the brand. Maybe Wells Lamont. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Oh yeah?


:laughing::no: I use a foot cream on my hands, they crack and split if not.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The gloves i use are all nitrile coated.

Sadly they do wear out in a week.

On the upside there like 4 bucks MAX a pair..

home depot has like 6 pairs for 10$..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a one woman man, have not bought gloves for 8 years.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am a one woman man, have not bought gloves for 8 years.


But socks are another story!


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I get some from Home Cheapo 3 pr for $10. Red, yellow and gray. I use them for moving material around. Low humidity here and I don't want to spit on my hands and grab a $100 sheet of cherry plywood.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

my hands are too rough for gloves. tried to use the nitrile or latex gloves when grouting and stuff. but they tear from my hands. in general I buy the cheapo jersey gloves by the gross.. helpers dont seem to like to wear any gloves more then 2 days anyway, so why spend the money on the better ones. these do the job.

on a lighter note. my kids dont like to touch my hands. "daddy's hands are broken"


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been buying the Atlas Nitrile ones, but picked up a pair of the Gorilla Grips at the Depot last night and I love them. 

I was wearing them all day and forgot I even had them on. They are that thin and light. I can feel details with them on. My hands didn't sweat or smell like butt at the end of the day.

Even if I go through a pair every other day or so, they are 5 bucks. They will probably last most of a week, which is more than good enough. I usually buy a couple pairs of new gloves every week anyway. I hate dirty gloves.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ what he said:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I only wear gloves in the winter. My hands are probably 40 grit.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it's the latex coated ones that make my hands stink the nitrile ones make them less stinky


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> it's the latex coated ones that make my hands stink the nitrile ones make them less stinky


stinky fingers are no good for pickin your nose!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wear gloves for that..


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Akadema products.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

even if you think you can't you CAN get used to wearing them,and when you do you will be hesitant to touch anything without them


----------

